# hello!



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

hi out there - let me introduce myself...

i am from austria - not a good place to be if you're favorite sport is ocean sailing... i know...
since 95 i am sailing on a regular basis every year and as time and money permits.
i made my certificate which might be the national equivalent to the RYA yachtmaster offshore in 99 ...

my dream is still to own my own boat...
one must have some little dreams...


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

2


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

3


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet.


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

4


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Are you posting empty messages so that you can PM someone?


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

5


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

not PM but post some links...


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

7


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome! Where in Austria are you? There are some beautiful lakes near Linz where I've seen some decent-size sailboats plying the waters.


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

8


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

i live in vienna...
there is the neusiedlersee just around the corner, but unfortunately the lake is only 1,5m deep at the most...
so while it is a good place for dinghy-sailing, it is not so good for the bigger boats...


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

jahuuu - link posting enabled...


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

A Catalina 25 with a wing keel draws just over 1 m, and my current boat (about 9.5m) needs less than 1.5m. But, of course, you'd have to get the boats to Austria!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

capt vimes said:


> jahuuu - link posting enabled...


Hi, welcome,

I've meet some nice Austrian sailors on Croatia. Lots of Austrian boats there.

Austria has not a coast but had have in the past:

Trieste (a port) is a beautiful city that has much more to do with Austrian architecture than with the Italian one. As you know the city was under protection of Austria since the XIV century and was a part of Austria from 1719 till the end of the first World war. Culturally they are also different and you can feel the Austrian influence: They have great traditional beer A great city where you can feel two different cultures mixed together in a very agreeable way

Regards

Paulo


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

jimgo said:


> A Catalina 25 with a wing keel draws just over 1 m, and my current boat (about 9.5m) needs less than 1.5m. But, of course, you'd have to get the boats to Austria!



problem is, that the lake is big enough to produce some waves - even if they are not very high...
you get the picture?
it is awfully awkward if every time you ditch into the trough the keel makes contact with the seabed... which is not a major problem because it is so muddy, it just slows you and makes for an uncomfortable ride... 

PCP:
i know trieste... a beautiful city - well the old part not the outskirts...
i grew up in a small town a mere 110 km from trieste...
but if i go down there, the two cultures i see mixed together is slowenian and italian... not so much austrian...
but on the other hand, the slowenian culture is not very different from ours and the italian neither... 

btw: thank's all of you for the welcome, i appreciate it!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

capt vimes said:


> ...
> i know trieste... a beautiful city - well the old part not the outskirts...
> i grew up in a small town a mere 110 km from trieste...
> but if i go down there, the two cultures i see mixed together is slowenian and italian... not so much austrian...
> but on the other hand, the slowenian culture is not very different from ours and the italian neither... ...!


You know, for a stranger that know very well Italy and relatively well Austria, I don't fell Trieste like an Italian city, neither like an Austrian one. It is not only in the Architecture but on the living and on the people.

Regarding Italy influence on the zone I find it very strong in Istria, North of Croatia. They all speak Italian and they said to me that they felt half Croats half Italians. Besides Italian influence there is the old Venetian influence that goes further south. One of the great Italian figures, Marco Polo was born in Korkula, that was at that time and for several centuries after, a Venetian town.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

i am a little aware of the history down there - it is the preferred sailing location for austrians...
only a couple of hours by car away, beautiful coast, good food and friendly people...
did you know that the venetians are actually responsible for the bare landscape at the croation coast - the karst?

it used to be all woods and the venetians cut them trees all down to build there fleet... what was left of the soil got washed away down to the bare rock...


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Mark, welcome. Start your own thread, and you'll get feedback. But first you'll need to prove that you aren't a bot.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------

